# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  bebionic, prosthetic hand, Steeper Inc., Leeds, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Steeper Inc.

Website - bebionic.com

youtube.com/ottobockusa

twitter.com/ottobockus_ca

instagram.com/ottobockus_ca

Bebionic on Wikipedia

Patient - Nigel Ackland

Since February 2nd, 2017 BeBionic is owned by Otto Bock

----------


## Airicist

'Terminator' arm is world's most advanced prosthetic limb 

Published on Nov 5, 2012




> A father who lost his arm in an accident six years ago has been given a new lease of life by a hi-tech bionic hand which is so precise he can type again. Nigel Ackland, 53, has been fitted with the Terminator-like carbon fibre mechanical hand which he can control with movements in his upper arm. The new bebionic3 myoelectric hand, which is also made from aluminium and alloy knuckles, moves like a real human limb by responding to Nigel's muscle twitches. Incredibly, the robotic arm is so sensitive it means the father-of-one can touch type on a computer keyboard, peel vegetables, and even dress himself for the first time in six years.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Nigel Ackland: BeBionic3 hand 

Published on Dec 28, 2014




> Cafe Neu Romance is the World's first international robot performance festival. It took place for the third time at Galerie NTK, Balling Hall at NTK & Institute of Intermedia at CTU in Prague November 26-29 2014. Cafe Neu Romance 2014 was organized by the Danish robot event & marketing company Vive Les Robots! and co-organized by Galerie NTK of the National Technical Library.
> 
> In this video you can watch an interview with Nigel Ackland, who is one of the first people ever to be fitted with the World's most advanced Prosthetic Hand

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 31, 2014




> In this video you can watch Robot Artik of Higher Vocational School in St?t?'s meeting with Nigel Ackland.

----------


## Airicist

bionic hand: UK user receives ‘world’s most lifelike’ bionic hand

Published on Jun 21, 2015




> First UK user receives world’s most lifelike bionic hand:
> 
> Nicky Ashwell has become the first UK user to receive the world’s most lifelike hand – the bebionic small, and the technology was showcased at the official UK launch in London on 16 June 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Living with future Prosthetics: Humans+

Published on Oct 25, 2016




> In this episode of Humans+, we meet Nicky Ashwell to learn about the technology behind her bionic hand and what the prosthetics of the future could look like.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the bebionic hand

Published on Aug 8, 2019




> Learn about the bebionic hand with Clinical Specialist for Upper Limb Prosthetics Tim Shride. Remember, our Clinical Team is here for you. Reach out with questions at 800 328 4058 and ask for PCS

----------

